# Holiday ratz



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

Tis the Season so I wanted some photos of the boyz for a holiday greeting card. Here are some pics from their photoshoot which lasted three days.

FEEL FREE TO POST YOUR OWN HOLIDAY RATS, I'd love to see them all!









Never let a family member start dinner during a shoot ~~









oh those camera shy momments









Be careful who you let help..they might stick their hand in the first good shot of your hyperactive rat's picture.









too many rat distraction...

Then FINALLY SOME GOOD SHOTS!









Yuki










HAPPY HOLIDAYS YALL!
Shin


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww so cute  I love festive xmas shoots

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=5280.html

i did mine a couple of weeks back


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... so cute! Those pictures look like they belong on Christmas cards!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i have been neglecting my christmas photoshoot


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i really want to take some christmas shots but my boys wanna 'go- go - go' all the time, they won't sit still long enough! =p


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

The pictures are adorable . 

I've never been able to take pictures of any of my rats cause they will eat everything on the scene, even if it's not edible! *sigh*


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i just did mine, none of them turned out because my rats are not interested in christmas :roll:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

mine wont sit still long enough for christmas photos


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i have like 5 setups they got pictures on, all of them in a box so even if the shot was good the backround was not :C


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

They are so cute! I wish I could get all of my girls in the same spot at one time. Willow is the only one who was cooperating with me for pictures.


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness...

@ Middy - Your boys are gorgous...your boy in the first pic looks like he's praying and the last pic looks like he is thinking about grabbing the holiday ornate and running away with it...lol too cute. Thanks for sharing =)

@ Berk - Willow totally looks like she is in the Christmas spirit =) the pic with her and the snowman looks like shes saying "Look mom, I have a new buddy" thanks so much for sharing =)

-Bren


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

Berks the 2nd picture is adorible! Thanks for posting! I know what you mean about keeping them in one spot with Yuki I had over 20 motion blur pictures! 

Thanks Bren! Shin is more of the photogenic rat, he'll strike a pose here and there, Yuki would rather tease the dogs with his cheese block.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

here is my SAD attempt to get my girls to cooperate, im not even sure i want to post them

it's a deer (closest thing to a reindeer i had) and a globe thing









christmas trees




































santa hat









ornaments
ozzy is only still here because she is admiring her reflection, and i can see her tongue so i guess she likes the taste









hyper is chewing the twist tie on the ornament :roll:


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i love the one of ozzy licking the ornament


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

HOMG I have one of those ceramic christmas tree thingies but it's like, 2X the size of yours! I didn't know other people had them...
Your rats are uber cute by the way ^^


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

SamsterAndRocky said:


> i love the one of ozzy licking the ornament


it's even cuter when you look at the reflection of her in the ball ^^

it's also really cute how hyper is tryin g to climb the tree :lol:


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

those rats are frikin' cute.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They're adoralbe! My girls are still afraid of the camera so we'll just have to wait till next year, (sigh) :roll:


----------

